# How EVIL is Lord of the Rings?!



## Athelas (Dec 16, 2002)

http://logosresourcepages.org/rings.htm

Now don't let that sway your opinion, but really, just how EVIL is LOTR.


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow. Some people around...


----------



## Eriol (Dec 16, 2002)

He he, I wonder when YayGollum is going to show up and complain that you put Gollum ahead of Bill Ferny in 'evilness'  .


----------



## Gandalf714 (Dec 16, 2002)

You gotta be kidding me with that web site. The Demonic band Led Zeppelin? If Rock and Roll loves something it's got to be un Godly?
Come on get a life.


----------



## Brent (Dec 17, 2002)

My particular favourite bit is

"Tolkien has influenced many rock and rollers. The song "Misty Mountain Hop" by the demonic hard rock group, Led Zeppelin, was inspired by Tolkien’s writings. 

The world knows its own; and when the demonic world of fantasy role-playing and the morally filthy world of rock and roll love something, you can be sure it is not godly and it is not the truth."

Mu ha ha ha and soon the Tolkien Forum shall dominate the spiritual world !!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 17, 2002)

The armies of darkness are already assmebled, ready to roll out over the God-fearing individuals of the Free World.. BEHOLD THE MIGHT OF TTF!!!   

Naw, but that was a pretty good article.. despite the obvious unintentional humour..


----------



## Glamdring (Dec 17, 2002)

wow, how can some people live their lives like that. They can't even read TLOTR because it's "evil?" Get a grip people. That's even worse than the people protesting the name of "the two towers" because of terrorists. I really don't understand it.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 18, 2002)

What on earth was that article? I haven't read such nonsense since "the two towers" protest. The worst is that it gives the impression that it is a well-founded, well-researched article. At least to those that does not know better.


----------



## Walter (Dec 18, 2002)

Well, I found that page very interesting. For one it is indeed based mostly on facts. But they are presented in a way where a rather biased point of view is created which is due to - purposely, IMO - mislead the reader to judge Tolkiens work in a certain way (according to their view of things). The trick is age-old but it still works (and is practiced even here on TTF in some threads).

As an example: One of the facts is, that Tolkien was meeting a couple of friends (among them were the Lewis brothers, Charles Williams, Owen Barfield, as well as other oxford dons and students) on a weekly base either in Lewis' rooms at the Magdalen college or at a pub called the "Eagle and Child". The Inklings - how they referred to themselves - mostly discussed literature of all sorts and read aloud to each other from their own latest works. And - of course - they drank something on these occasions, which leads to the following sentence in this pamphlet:



> One of Tolkien’s drinking buddies was the famous C.S. Lewis. They and some other Oxford associates formed a group called the "Inklings" and met regularly at an Oxford pub to drink beer and regale about literary and other matters.



This produces a very different picture the way it is presented, the trick is simple and effective... and despicable...


----------



## TheDarkTyrant (Dec 18, 2002)

I think I'm going to be sick...

Bluughhhh!!!!


----------



## redline2200 (Dec 18, 2002)

Why the heck is Bill the pony on the list of evil?!? He was the loyal companion to Sam and if it wasn't for that pony than the beginning road would have been incredibly hard on the Fellowship. I don't see the reasoning for calling the loyal pony Bill evil.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 18, 2002)

Whoops! I voted before I read the evil thing! Of course I went for Sauron because he's evil and the lord of the rings. oh well. 
Yes, I superly do not like Gollum's treatment in this poll. He should be #2. All of the dudes in between him and that stinky equine are way more evil. How evil do you think poor Smeagol was when he was as old as any of those people? A lot less, thank you. Anyways, they all had different situations. The Sandyman, Sackville-Baggins, and Bill Ferny people were just superly selfish dudes. Poor Smeagol was just unfortunate because he ran into a scary security blanket and got addicted.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 18, 2002)

The "Lord of the Rings" Sauron, is evil. The Lord of the Rings the book, is not.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 29, 2002)

AAAaaaaaaaaaaggghhhhh!!!! If my mom's friend gets ahold of that article, I hate to think what would happen.  She must never find it!!!!!!!! I would live in a Tolkien-less world.
Lol, what an article!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Dec 29, 2002)

Well, I think LOTRs is Bill-the-Pony-evil, meaning, not at all. 

But, now, manipulative propoganda is Sauron-evil.


----------



## Calimehtar (Dec 30, 2002)

He said that it attracted drugged out hippies back in the 70s... and HE READ IT IN THE 70s. Anyways, I think thats a bunch of BS. Theres always some guy with no life that has to find something popular and then spend hours trying to come up with something to make a few people think is unmoral. (Is that the right word to use?... unmoral? well, you get the idea.)


----------



## Calimehtar (Dec 30, 2002)

I dont even think it is Bill the Pony evil! Even nice Bill had some evil thought about those Wolves that probably chased him after Moria! There is nothing wrong with LOTR, just like there is no racism in it, like some people think.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 30, 2002)

LotR may be perceived as evil and a source of evil by people such as those who wrote the article (which is very well written). However, in my opinion any sensible and level-headed person would understand that the books are definitely *not* evil. As great and thought-provoking as the literary work is, it is just that -- a *fictional* literary book, and in no way was intended to be taken as evil writing. Some people just don't understand this. 

Oh, and Led Zeppelin, my favourite band, is definitely not demonic.  That paragraph "ROCK AND ROLLERS LOVE TOLKIEN" may be true, because I love Rock and Tolkien, but what they say about demonic influences is just nonsense.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 30, 2002)

Luckily no one cares what those fanatical weirdoes think.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

i don't get what you mean by "how evil is lotr"? i saw the website, but i still don't get it.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 31, 2002)

*For all the people who don't get it*

It's a JOKE!  

Just like the fundamentalist basket-case that wrote the article.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 10, 2017)

This is hysterical. 

Maybe because I'm a Catholic who loves turning up my nose at these sort of fundamentalist types who jerk their heads at one instance of magic or something-or-other in fiction.  (Harry Potter, anyone?)
It is so like _*evil*_ to call something so inspiring and so much about the upward battle to defeat *Evil* and have Good prevail...to celebrate the virtues of Loyalty, Fidelity, Honor, Courage, Sacrifice, Love, Justice, Heroism...

"*Evil*" 

Is this Satire? It certainly sounds like it.

I mean, for goodness' sakes people, the Mount Doom scenes are based off of The Lord's Prayer! 

Now, is that demonic? 

Not to me.

Some people. 

CL


----------



## Ingolmin (May 12, 2017)

There are so many votes on Bill the pony who was innocent. According to me no one else than Melkor was the most evil.


----------

